# 2010's most promising bullshit indie games



## ohmyliver (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.somethingawful.com/d/news/indie-games-preview.php

loving some of the pitches there, allthough perhaps it should be in the drugs forum....

 "The Developer's Pitch:

    "Mankind is but a tadpole in the ocean. What if that ocean is digital? What would a high score even mean to the soul? Would infinite lives not strip away our humanity rather than extending it?

    The haunting remnants of land-based life thwart us at every step. Take control. Turn a 1 into a 0. Tell the people closest to you that you love them. Swim the slipstream of time.

    There are many journeys in life. Life is also a thing in life."
"

etc


----------

